# Husband left me and our 3 yr old daughter



## Abradford82 (Nov 20, 2011)

So i have never done this before but I am so completelyl ost i need some advice. My husband and I have ben married for alittle over a yr but togethr for almost 5 yrs. Last night he didn't come and i got a text saying he was staying at his fathers house. He doesn't want to work things out and he says it is over..He says we have nothing in common and we are always fighting. I miss him so much and it hard to keep my hea dup with a 3 yr old. We did argue a lot and did n't seem to really get along the past 6 months. He says he is done. I don't want that for my family I want to try and work things out, but don't know how to go about doing it. any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Abradford82 (Nov 20, 2011)

and yes he is the father of our 3 yr old


----------

